# Mr.Unsleep's 1st Bagseed grow!



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, this is my 1st serious attempt at a grow. So far I'll give a run down of my set up. I did the paper moist paper towel sprout method to get the root and tops. Enough have something to soak up the light. I'm not a fan of dropping an unsprouted seed in a hole, and hoping for the best. 

I have a 400w MH light and it's putting out alot of heat. I made a mistake with the 1st batch I tried and cooked the delicate seedlings when I put the light about 2 feet away from them. Obviously they fried pretty fast.
Right now I have them sprouting in 16oz plastic solo cups with alot of holes in the bottom for drainage. I plan to transplant to 3 gallon pots when they develope more and reach maybe 2-3 feet in height. My closet grow space isnt entirely that big, so I plan on topping or branching to keep them wider than taller. Dimensions of my grow space are roughly 2 feet, by 4 feet- with a height of roughly 5 feet. I have my grow light and reflector hanging off the clothes rod, suspending by a chain which can be raised or lowered by the links in the chain. So far the MH light is about 3.5 feet from the tops of the cups till they develope 4-5 sets of leaves and maybe I will lower it some more. I just don't want to fry them again. 

Soil:
2 parts MG moisture control (Could of swore I bought Organic MG)
1 part Perlite
1 part Vermiculite

I didn't add any nutes so far- I want them to grow a little before I toss in more variables. I bought a Tomatoe fert as close to 20-20-20 as I could get. 

MG tomato fert is 18-18-21. Yet to apply yet. I don't have any ventilation yet, or CO2, but will work those in later as things develope.  
My bagseeds are of varying qualities, since I've been stashing seeds for a few years, I have no idea what is growing atm. But you can already tell there are different plants. One is very broad, slick, shiny leaves, where others are more slender with little hairs on the leaves already. I have 8 cups atm. I plan on at least 1/2 being males, so I want at least 3-4 females in the end.

Any pointers or tips would be greatly appreciated. For now, here is some pics of my progress.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 4, 2007)

I have my light on 24/0 for about a week now.  I'm wondering if I should a) cut out some of the light and have a dark cycle in there, or b) move the light any closer as they develop more leaves to withstand the intensity of the bright *** light.


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 4, 2007)

well first off when u repot get rid of the mg moister controll i heard of roots rotting with that, its fine to leave the lights on 24 hrs a day for veg, get that light as close to ur plants as possible put ur hand over ur plants canapy if its hot then its too close


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 4, 2007)

Yea, I will repot with a better soil. The soil has alot of bark, peat, and what looks like a little time released fert balls =/ I tried to lighten it up with the Perlite *and* vermiculite. I went to three different stores to try and find Fox Farm, but it's not in stock around here in Lowes, Home Depot, or Wal-Mart. I plan on taking a trip to a local nursery in a week or 2 when I get paid. I have alot of questions for them, especially about setting up a hydroponic system for my "tomato" project. I may try and play with a hydro system for the clones when I'm sexing them later on, just not a huge priority atm.

I've checked MH lighting charts here, but I'm still a little scared to place it 12-18 inches away from the tops as referenced. That light puts off alot of heat. Maybe I'll get some ventilation going in my closet soon to offset that heat.


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 4, 2007)

yea i also tried those places for fox farms, and for wanting to know how to set up a hydro system go to youtube.com and so a search on those videos and there is one video where this guy sets up a hydro system its called i grow chronic or i grow green its a guy in green paint shows some good things, yea u can get all of ur hydro stuff at a lowes lol i love that place


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 6, 2007)

Day 10 or so since seedling transplant- growing quickly for 3 of them, 2 are kind of lagging behind. Then again the 2 slower ones seems to be hairier and thicker, broader deeper green leaved. The 3 strong, faster ones seem to be more lime green with thinner(depth) broad leaves. I'll post most pictures and the distinctions between the 2 when they get more developed. 

3rd set of leaves growing in strong now-


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 7, 2007)

noticable growth in 2 days, but I moved my MH light too close and they have what looks to be slight burn on the leaves. It's a mild yellowing starting towards the inner part of the leaf(s). These pics probly don't do it much justice. I also suspect overwatering. Since I've been on a 3-4 day watering schedule, the light heat seems to cook off the water faster, watering every other day. I moved my light up another 12inches and stopped foliage feeding with mist- waiting 3-4 more days to see if these pan out better.

Also the leaves on my best grower atm seem to be drooping a little and curling under- i suspect overwatering and this only started happening since I started foliage spraying and watering every other day

I don't know my soil ph yet, but will be getting some strips soon. The Soil has nutes (MG Moisture control) but not very much. 0.21%, 0.07%, 0.14%. So I don't think it's a chemical burn since they were thriving well before the 400w MH got lowered to within 18" from the tops.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 16, 2007)

Updating my grow- 

So far I've been to walmart and home depot about 7 times this week getting suppies. I'm basically using my entire closet now, even though I only have about a dozen of the 16oz solo cups going atm. But i'm thinking BIG!

I've partitioned off my closet into 2 sides a vegetative room and a flowering room. The Flowering room is obviously not in use (yet!). 

To improve ventilation (2nd pic) I think i'm going to cut the ceiling pannel out there, mount a box fan and have if pull the air out of my veg room. Granted I don't have an intake area yea, but I'm working on this. The air would be blown up into another closet on top of this one which could be fitten with another box fan or two to help pull the air out of the veg chamber. I care less about smell, I'm more about being discreet with my plans. ( READ: light leaks)  So Far Between the veg/flower partitions, i've made a light barrier, each will also have it's own climate and easily controled when I'm done. This is an ongoing project and no where near done.

Next- Possibly another 400MH light  parallel to the other I have- Mylar for my walls. And of Course I can't forget the HPS light for the flower room- but holding off on that that for a while. I may supplement each with wall mounted 4' flouro's  to increase lumens. Since my rooms are completely discreet, I want to pump in an increadibly rediculous amount of light into both rooms. Each room is roughly 2' x4' x8 tall And I'm aiming for 7-8k lumens psf. Top and sides. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 16, 2007)

And a small update on my plant progress, since that's what's this is all about, right?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

So far so good.  I am watching this one.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 29, 2007)

So far, so good. It's been about 4 week in veg- I mounted my fans for better ventilation and I bought a good temp/humidity reader. Currently 87 degrees and 24% humidity (gotta love living in mile high arid desert altitudes.)

Now, the closet above, is roughly 10 sqare feet, with a vertical limit of about 8 feet ( counting light mounting). I have about 12 plants going atm in various stages, because i staggered their growth a little to ensure i could have a little harvest for a while. All but 2 of the plants have been transplanted to 2 gallon pots and are taking off well- not alot of stretching, becuase I keep the light almost too close. so I have stout, bushy, thick growth atm. They are definetly taking on a pugent aroma when the doors are left closed. Kinda smells like deisel fuel at first.

Now my flower room ( not finished yet), is light proofed, has a timer and another 20' box fan to be mounted in the ceiling to pull the hot air out. I'm thinking I may only use 1 fan on this side instead of two, but we'll see how high the temps go first. Besides my Landlord isnt going to be too pleased about all the holes cut in the closet ceiling! 

My question is, pending a good hood with ventillation, could I put a 1000 watt HPS in my flowering room? I know this is probably going to put out mad heat, but Why skimp on the most important part of the process, right? Flowering! 

1 or 2 more weeks, my biggest ones ( 1.5-2 feet or about 10 nodes) and I'll probly be switching them soon. I know they are going to take off like a horse under 1000 watt hps goodness. I'm forcing flowering a little early bc I only have 8 vertical feet to work with here and If I go with the 1000watt HPS system i'm cutting plant heigth down even more for the tops getting too close.

So.. 600w HPS,  or 1000w HPS?


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 29, 2007)

Some pics of my recent progress- just letting them veg now.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 3, 2007)

Not much to update without great pictures, but i've been struggling with these lame cell phone pictures for now. I've found a local hydroponics shop in my city that is one hell of a neat store! They have everything! I see myself going there quite a bit here in the near future since it's only about a mile away from me. I checked on Ballast/bulp/reflectors there and the stuff was severely marked up then the prices I was used to looking at online at www.htgsupply.com or similar sites.

So I bought online- $50 for shipping 57 lbs. of 1k watt ballast, bulb, and 6" flanged vented hood. I also picked up a 6" inline 250cfm fan at my local hardware store. I may have to work out ducting, but it's cheap at the store. 

I'm also not quite ready to begin flowering just yet.

I've been playing with some LST- been doing ALOT of great reading from this site and trying some new things with my grow, but this is a great read on what I'm doing at the moment to maximize horizontal space for another 3-4 weeks. It's drastically helping tho imo. 


I've also Mylar'd both rooms veg/flower. Maximizing my light it key to me, becuase that ****'s expensive! I'll post pics of how the LST and growth is going later today.  But for now... I'm loving the LST and the amount of hands on time I'm getting with this.

I want one more 400 MH lamp I think and I might be able to afford it soon. I want to really play around with LST for a while.

Stolen from http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12991&highlight=small


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 3, 2007)

Pics of recent progress. 1 Months- 4 weeks is from sprout for most of them, some grow fast then others but, what can you expect from bagseed, right? 

LST in full effect- check the undergrowth that normally gets little to no light. I'm shooting for alot of cola's versus one, so this is my LST project at 1 month since starting - they seem to be handling the abuse fairly well- Love that light...


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 3, 2007)

looking good for a first time bad seed grow... really good. keep up the reading and you shall only learn more. check out my grow when you can!


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 10, 2007)

Everything is going pretty well. Only having a slight burn or something still. It's on most of my plants and gets brown spots in the middle of some of the fan leaves. They then yellow slowly, and/or die. I've flushed what I can out of the 8 pots, by letting them rinse in the pots under the sink for 5 mins each.

But alas, the burning is still back. Been clipping the dead weight as it yellows. Helping to airate them better I guess, but hate losing leaves. 

I can confirm one female so far with little white hairs coming out of the 8 and 9nth nodes on my girl that I suspect is a sativa. Long, thin, claw like leaves that descent rather then flatter like my others.

UPS man dropped off my 6" inline fan for my 1000w HPS light (which was supposed to come today as well... shipped the same) and I picked up a miniscope at Radioshack.

I have to get a better camera though. These pics are poor quality- sorry!



The last two are this really slow starter, that broke soil, then went dormant for a couple of weeks and it almost died. I kept watering it and now it's grown into a freak! It's got two main stems to start off with, and he cant decide how many leaves to grow or what nodes to alternate at. It's cool enough to keep around for another few weeks and see what happens. it's probly a crappy strain but who knows?


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice bro!  Keep up the good work and let's hope we can get that yellowing under control.  Looks like they may want some N?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 10, 2007)

Man they are looking good. I agree with DL, feed them Ladies(hopefuly) so the get big and strong. Thats a sign that they used all the nutes up in the soil.

Im also doin LST i find that it's great at makeing a plant bush out alot. At 2weeks of growth i have a few good clone site to choose from. Heres a tip try to tie down at every other node. It will reduce stress on the stem cause it will have more support then if you waited like every 4 or 5 nodes. And + you want the stem to be bendable, not stiff, untill you tie it down so it will be in a fixed postion. 

LST iz really neat watching the plant respond to the way u bend it. It seems like i gotta tie my plant down every time i water. Good luck on your grow and give them some food, but not too much


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm a little scared to feed them still atm. Nearing 1.5 months or 6th week of veg. I did repot during transplant with MG Organic Choice this time. Way less nutes, so maybe it is time to feed.

Only problem is I'm scared that I'm still getting rust spots or burn lesions on some of the lower leaves. So if I go tossing in more of what it already has too much of could be bad. But, I agree Nitrogen is in need here. The new growth and tips are yellowing 1st and then filling in greener. So they are hungry at least in that department.

Can I Buy just N fert? I want to see if that's the real problem here before I go tossing in a slew of chems. I read it may also be Mg problems, but no curling up- just a little browning/criping on some ends too. So I guess I'm off to the hydro store to see about getting some N and possibly some Epsom salt.

Also can I add some lime now to maybe stablize things a bit? 

My fert is 18-18-21 and I am scared to death of it-MG tomoto feed. Seeing as I'm still getting some kind of burn still on the leaves. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 24, 2007)

So I decided to switch my plants to the flowering room. 1k watt hps, mylar on the walls, and plenty of ventilation. I've had people over alot lately, and even hosted a party recently. So my lights have stayed OFF for 3 days. 

A little yellowing in the new growth upon inspection, but once I fired up the hps, that went away within hours. After their dark period, I gave them 2 days of 12/12 and I'm postively the proud parent of 4 girls! 

Took 3 males out, hacked them up and pressed some of the leaves for collection. ( place leaf inside 2 strips of clear packing tape). 

So. 4 females out of 8 seeds. I still have 1 more plant in veg from this grow, unknown sex yet.

I havent seen any bugs recently, and my plants' vigor is picking up considerably- Now I need to get some Flowering nutes! Only been using FF Grow Big atm.

On a side note, I've started growing White Widow, Bubblelicious, and "Flumpy"- which is a Lowryder x ?? cross.  WW and bubble have broke soil, but these freebie Flumpy's are not great at germinating. 

Time to sit back and wait for the good stuff.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 27, 2007)

Been in flower 1 week now- One of my females turned out to be a dude !
Ah well. So I'm left with 3 females of 8. Moved my 3 others I started later over to flower room as well. My retard plant, one my cat chewed to hell, and the stinky one. This one reaks of skunkiness. So I have 6 plants in flower now. And anxiously awaiting the last 3 to show sex soon.

Retard is the one with tri-split stem and odd growth patterns. Cat chew toy is a real stetcher- tall and lanky.. Stinky is just that.


Been feeding with FF Grow Big at 1 tps per gallon. Been watering every 3rd day usually as my 1000watt HPS kind of cooks alot of water off. That or they are just thirsty girls! Going to up the dose next feeding-  Anyone have any experience with Humboldt County's Own "Bushmaster"? I got a free sample from the hydro store a while back and I've been interested in using it- Bottle says to use 2 weeks into flowering or use as a foliar spray.
Added 2 tps to 1 gallon. Going to do 2 Bushmaster feedings and see if it helps.

You can see flowers starting in some of the pics. Sorry about the quality- cell phone camera *****. Looking good so far.  Anyone have experience with Bushmaster?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 27, 2007)

whats up Mr, I jus threw my ladies(hopefully) in flower this week. You dont have Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom by FF to feed to them during flower??? Grow big is for veg.Ya ladies are looking great , and try to get some flower nutes for them


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Oct 27, 2007)

I like!


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks BFOK- I don't have any flower nutes yet- will take me a week or so to get the funds to pick those up from the hydro store. I figure the extra dosing of Grow Big will help until then- the yellowing is still there, obviously still Nitrogen hungry. I still have that 18-18-21 MG tomotoe fert, but I'll wait on using that till next week maybe. 

No more burn so far, just slight yellowing, and it's turning around imo. Also, I still have those little white bugs on my crop, but few and far between. I think I killed maybe 4 today. They are hard to see but don't seem to be over running my plants, or affecting them too badly. Just little tiny chew spots where they feed. They seem to leave behind a little slime trail. Kind of like a slug but they have 6 legs... Def not mites tho. Something totaly different. I may try a Isopropyl foliar spray to combat this- just hasnt seemed that urgent so far.

I'll post more pics in a week for comparison


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 27, 2007)

Lose the MG and jus use the grow big till you can get the other flower nutes


----------



## theCre8or (Oct 27, 2007)

Sounds like aphids.  I don't ahve experience wiht them on MJ, but i've seen their work in my regular garden.  You have to wipe off that slime or else it will mold.  I used to use an insecticidal soap in my garden.  I saw someone mention a crazy citrus juice concotion on the forum somewhere. I think it was 4 drops per gallon of water, or something like that.  See if you can search it.    The problem is, that stuff will only kill the when it actually makes contact with them.

Good luck!


----------



## jash (Oct 28, 2007)

looking good Mr.Unsleep:hubba: wish you all other 3 will be females!  good luck with the ladies:aok:


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 28, 2007)

yes gl with the other 3, hope all are fems


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 2, 2007)

Well good news and bad news. Guess I'll go with the good first. I confirmed 2 more females today! Yay! So out of the 3 late additions to the flower room, 1 turned out male ( my cat's chew toy..) Retard and Stinky both have a few white hairs and calyxes. 

Ah well, I set the male outside of the closet and let my cat have it's way with it. He doesn't quite eat the plant, and just chews and mangles leaves here and there. Now he can do it all he want till I chop him up in a couple hours 

So the bad news is.. Well, 2 fold here. 1 Being that when I chopped the males about a week ago I noticed that they were a little rootbound. Thick ring of roots at the bottom of the pots. So.... That could explain my persistant yellowing problem and slow flower growth. Making a trip to Wally World later to get bigger pots.. 

Secondly, I tried to feed them 1/2 tbls of MG 18-18-21 tomato feed which led to catastrophic results. Fed them as the lights went out and when I woke up my leaves were in bad shape! Black spots all over em and worse yellowing. So I flushed all 5 girls for about 10 mins each, will be sticking to FF line from now on..  Now when I flushed, I saw roots coming out of the bottom of my pots, into the drainage pans..

Here's a few pics. My Sativa (unknown) seems to got hit the worst of all, but hopefully they will all pick back up soon =) 

1st and 2nd pic is my cat's fav as you can tell. 
3rd is my Sativa top bud. 4th is my most of my sativa. 
5th and 6th is Retard- her growth is getting even weirder with inverted leaves and major twisting, sad, but I'm keeping her!
7 is bud site shot
8-9 more buds.
10 is example of 1 of the leaves

Thanks for stopping by guys.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 2, 2007)

more pics! Still using a cell phone camera, bleh


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 6, 2007)

Whelp I do say, verily I am displeased that my my 1k HPS light has malfunctioned.  So, my 5 are crowding my named strains in the veg closet till I get a replacement solved.

1k to 400w - hope this doesnt stress them too much. I'll be moving them from room to room every 12 hours manually until them.

The buds are putting on alot of weight, and tipping my branches some. Some are about a 1/2 roll of dimes in size. They are already pretty dense, and I can only thank that high powered HPS goodness =)


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, it seems I missed the UPS guy yesterday, so my new replacement light should be here today when I'm at work. 

One of my plants has pink buds! pink hairs all over the place, can you spot it? 
Pics of recent progress, under 400w MH =/

Enjoy =)


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

hey US, i see them pink hairs there, they look cool. they doing Ok under that MH, but i bet you cant wait to get that HPS on them ladies 

keep up the good work bro 85C


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 27, 2007)

Well judging by flowering length, most of my buds should be done flowering in 2 weeks ( 8 weeks). I had a radio shack microscope, but appearently it fell on top of my heater on day and melted and warped the plastic. now the dails won't even turn. Bummer. So, I need to pick up a new one here soon. Speaking of which, that think was hard as heck to use and gave me eye strain. So I think I'll just swing a Jeweler's Loupe off Ebay. $7-8 for x30 and looks more user friendly anyways.

Aside from that my thrip infestation has been getting worse. But I am going to leave them on the plants for now since they are so close to harvest. I do have "Bug Be Gone" from Fox Farm. Pyrethin based spray that can be use up to 3 days until harvest, but going to pass for now. I have started using in on my newer sprouts though, so they will be bug free soon as I finish these flowers, scrub down that room and such.

And my flowering Sativa probably has the best and most plentiful buds so far. It's the girl with the long bent over arm. It's the main cola and it's like 2.5'-3 feet in length almost! Glad I bent her over or she would be in my light! And she smells exactly like GRAPFRUIT ! Yay! This was a chronic seed I got back in the day, so she's superb imo. Problem is.... She's turned hermie on me and started producing pollen sacs... I recently noticed about 3 only on 1 bud cluster, so i pinched them off, only to have one explode and spew pollen all over my fingers! Well, I can now seed some seed production near that site. It would be great to get a seed or 5, but bleh..
My question is, will these self pollinated seeds also produce further Hermies if I grew them out? And Secondly, I've noticed that the pollen sacs are multiplying in number each day and moving to new buds in the general area I first removed them from.... So. I'm torn wether to cut her now, or let her finish. Should I keep pinching the balls off as I find them? Trichome crystal production is doing really nice- really packing on the sugar on most of my plants now. I just don't know if she's ready yet. Since she's a sativa, I think she's going to go longer than 8-9 weeks for sure.....I pinched the entire bud off with the balls ( removed them) and sampled some of the bud, but imo, it's not ready yet- got me stoned, but mildly... it wasnt left to cure or dry that much though- only let it dry about 48 hours ( about 1g)

Pictures below, and any advice is greatly welcomed =)


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a tough call man, Me personlly I would harvest in a week or so better ok bud then *seedy* bud, Buts it's really up to you.
Besides that they look very good man, Love the arm cola, It's reaching out to hug you bro 
Good Job Good Smoke 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking good i think id have to agree with Dr.Dro , probably should harvest in a week for less seeds. nice job tho man


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 27, 2007)

Also about the seed(hermie)question I really don't know, But my guess is that there would be a greater chance to produce hermies but like I said I'am not sure.
But I know who does, Just HOLA! at *HICK*
Dro:cool2:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

those ladies are purrrrrrrrrrrrrrdeeeeeeeee very good job

Dc


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Dec 3, 2007)

My trichs are turning slowly amber- maybe 10-15% now. All are cloudy on all plants though. I'd say another 2 weeks, like I had originally planned and me, the girls, and my scissors are gonna all have a date together-

Most plants are shedding leaves daily now though- I didnt think they would start dying off this fast, but yeah.. Less trimming I for me I guess. 

Getting excited!~ And in in good fashion I've stocked up on flavored blunt wraps - Blueberry, Kiwi/Strawberry, Peach, Banana,  Mango, Lime, etc. Plus I picked up a new pipe. Gonna be a good Christmas for sure =)


----------



## mr. green (Dec 3, 2007)

looken good so far


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Dec 8, 2007)

So I think my closet gets too hot. Reason I say this is that my sativa kinda dried out on me as it was finishing- Lost all it's leaves and then the buds went crispy dry so I yanked her. She was close anyways, maybe 41% amber trichs.

The buds softened up again in an old ice cream tub, and it's starting to retain it's beautiful sweet grapefruit aroma- Now it's dried out again, it's been curing for a couple of days. I've just been too stoned and busy to remember to update =p I made some decadent brownies too so, I've been having some fun =)

Some pics for now, but this stuff smells so sweet and citrus fruity.  Bud is airy, but breaks up really nice and fine. Nice mental high and a big buzz in the brain as opposed to body as much. Great high tho, seems to last a good 3-ish hours - very cloudy.


----------



## jash (Dec 9, 2007)

buds looking good Mr.Unsleep:hubba:


----------



## simo123 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sick Man Looking Tasty


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 9, 2007)

wow really nice


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice harvest bro!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Afrikaaner (Dec 10, 2007)

wish i was there...eating some brownies...  well done and enjoy your well deserved harvest man!


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

:aok: man budz look great happy smoking.. Oh and nice grouping there on the paper target in the background Tex.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Dec 10, 2007)

That's only 1 plant out of 5. Which is good, cause I'm smoking this stuff up fast =/ Getting close for my others too, really close... Went super blazed last night and saw Beowulfe in 3d Imax, was awesome! Ah well, I'll update with more pics later- been jonesing to play Jericho. bbl folks =)


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 14, 2007)

Lmao, Whats goin on man enjoying your harvest
So when are you chopping the others, Or have you already.
:2940th_rasta: 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Dec 18, 2007)

I have- I did cut them all but one- bc it looks like a little mini dwarf plant and doesnt have enough bud on it it really to dirty my scissors, so she's just ornamental now I guess, heh.  And I've been stoned out of my mind for the last while. I forgot to take alot of pictures though sadly- Been so busy lately, and that's not so good when you're baked and have alot of things to do ~ 

Just got off a 14 hour day and finally sitting back and enjoying being stoned again before I do it all over again.. I'll take some more pics, but I'm getting a digital camera for Xmas so no more crappy cell phone burry images - 

Anyways- it ended up being like 3-ish ounces dried out- 
I only have finger weights - so somewhere in there. Too bad it's going way too quick though =/ It goes faster than it's curing, heh.

And yea dubba, I'm a really great shot actually =)


----------



## probablyfaded (Dec 18, 2007)

this has inspired me to grow the single bagseed i have....just for fun. dude, plants lookin muy dank


----------



## headband (Jan 21, 2008)

nice


----------

